# Boy do I like my new Bite Down



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Got to show you Guys my New Bite Down from Weasel---What a great Craftsmen that weasel is :biggrin: ----These 3 calls are made by wease and my howler horn by ItzDirty--All 4 calls have superb sound-Come on season I'm ready------------------------sb*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lookin' good Skip.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

A real nice set you have there Skip, only thing missing are a few frosty mugs.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Right on Skip! Looking forward to those pics of all the critters ya get!


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice looking bunch of calls there-- Should do good when you get out!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good looking calls ! alot og guys dont know how good a bite down sounds!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

very nice set of calls SB......


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Looks like you are "just about" set up. A Wounded Weasel call like one of the 4 calls on the right....



and you'll be ready for every North American predator.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

OH!!!! and thanks for the kind words. You are right about the bite-reed calls. They are difficult to sell to anyone that hasn't heard one or seen it in action. IN fact, every time I turn one for a special order I make another one for myself. I have them stashed in all vehicles and every hunting bag that I carry. There are others in two different bedrooms in the house. You can never have too many calls! :smile2:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

If you don't have a wounded weasel.... It should be on your wish list.


----------

